# A Carriage Riddle



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I just finished three coaches for someone, and thought that I would ask this riddle, to see if you can work out what it is that I built!
1) They are British carriages.
2) They carry passengers, BUT you can't see them.
3) They have windows, BUT you can't see them.
4) They are less than colourful.
5) The train only ran for three years.
I'll post photos soon.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

David Leech said:


> I just finished three coaches for someone, and thought that I would ask this riddle, to see if you can work out what it is that I built!
> 1) They are British carriages.
> 2) They carry passengers, BUT you can't see them.
> 3) They have windows, BUT you can't see them.
> ...


Funeral coaches for the dead.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Could be a trick question but I'll have a go.

*City & South London Railway "Padded Cell" coach No 30, 1890*









BTW, there is a restored example of this type of Underground carriage in the excellent London Transport Museum. I wonder if the Tube drivers went on strike as often back in the day?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Good ideas, but not quite correct.
I'll add another clue.
6) There is a general American connection.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David;

Based on your last clue, I would guess that it was a special train for the conveyance of General Dwight David Eisenhower and his general staff. For security reasons, the windows had some kind of polarization to prevent anyone from seeing inside the train. This also prevented light from leaking out in the evening, and the whole train was either black or camouflage - possibly due to concerns regarding the Blitz.

Am I close?

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Or general troop trains observing Black out conditions?
John


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

David,
You are correct. You caught the use of the word general.
I didn't want to say an American General, as that would have been too easy!
It is my version of the special armoured train built to convey General Eisenhower from 1942 until the end of the war.
It was code named Alive, and was even transported to France for use after D Day.
The windows had shutters that could be moved to cover the windows, which is how I was asked to model them.
Very few photos seem to be available of the train in use (which one can understand), however I was able to get some of the LNER photos of his coach when it was built.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David;

Those carriages may be austere in appearance, but the skill lavished on them certainly is not.

I always thought that it was interesting that the Eisenhower family name was a German name that meant "hewer of iron." Appropriate, since General Eisenhower certainly chopped apart the iron will of the Third Reich!

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat! Great thread intro, too.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful Coaches.
John


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work David and who knew? I had no clue such things existed.
It's nice to see that such historical items can be recreated, albeit in G-scale, so that curious minds will ask what they are and what they were for.
Well done.
Cheers.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi David: I wondered what those cars were? Beautiful job David.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautifully done!


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

There's some pretty cool stuff show up on this website.


----------

